# RB26dett serial number



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi guys

I have a 1995 R33 GTR V-spec and I need some help locating the engine serial number 

Thanks Andre


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

OK I found it can anyone comment on the engine number?:bowdown1:


RB26 52***A


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't know what you are trying to find out but I know that if you buy a new block there is no serial number on it.


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

does it not start with a zero normally


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

RB26 Engine Number Register


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

engine serial number is stamped on the block
has rb26 on top, and then the serial number below that
rb26-00xxxx

if standing in front of the car, Left Corner on the bulk head of the engine. Look directly below inlet manifold, probably around cylinder 1-2.
Under the thermostat/ rad connector pipe, and the dipstick tube also obscures it. The first line says RB26, then the next line has a 7(IIRC) digit number.

You might need to use a mirror because it is a pain in the ar5e to locate.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

this is my old engine number and gives you a visual referance of the instructions above, you will find it.
mind have a mirror and torch handy


----------



## andre_gtr (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Guys 

new to this GTR thing much appreciated


----------



## Silvias14a (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi guys
I am about to buy an RB 26 Engine. But the shop which is selling the engine doesn't know if the engine is from r32 or r33, the serial number of the engine is rb26007657a , can anybody help ? Thanks


----------

